# All Slavic languages: Ice Saints



## sokol

As the Ice Saints again are roaming Central Europe I became curious if they're known in Slavic languages, and if so which names you use (in Wiki there is only a Croatian version on the Ice Saints page, none for any other Slavic language; I am quoting below the Croatian names given there): 

- Marmetius: (BCS) Sveti Mamericije (11th of may)
- Pankratius: (BCS) Sveti Pankracije (12th)
- Servatius: (BCS) Sveti Servacije (13th)
- Bonifatius: (BCS) Sveti Bonifacije (14th)
- (Cold) Sophia: (BCS) Sveta Sofija (15th)

(In Austria they're well-known except for Marmetius.)

Thank you.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*ledeni možje* (= Ice Saints, literally "ice men"; they do not include Sophia):

*Pankracij* = Pankratius
*Servacij* = Servatius
*Bonifacij* = Bonifatius

I believe there are only three of them in Slovenian folklore.

*sveta Zofija, *colloquially *mokra, poškropljena, poscana, uscana* *Zofka* = (Cold) Sophia, literally "Saint Sophia, wet Sophie, sprinkling Sophie, peeing/incontinent Sophie  "


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*(traja) ľadoví muži/svätí* = (three) ice men/saints

*traja zmrznutí/zamrznutí svätí* = three frozen saints

*Pankrác* = Pankratius
*Servác* = Servatius
*Bonifác* = Bonifatius

*svätá Žofia* = (Cold) Sophia, literally Saint Sophia


----------



## sokol

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *sveta Zofija, *colloquially *mokra, poškropljena, poscana, uscana* *Zofka* = (Cold) Sophia, literally "Saint Sophia, wet Sophie, sprinkling Sophie, peeing/incontinent Sophie  "


Ah, but that's just the same as in Austria  - the Three Ice Saints (the same as the ones you mention), and on top of them Cold Sophia. (Now, "incontinent" really made me laugh. ) Sophia isn't part of the "holy trinity" but even worse.


----------



## robin74

In Polish it's zimni ogrodnicy (literally - cold gardeners) - Pankracy, Serwacy and Bonifacy, just the three of them.
And then it's "zimna Zośka".


----------



## ilocas2

Ledoví muži (ice men) or Zmrzlí muži (frozen men)


*Pankrác*
*Servác*
*Bonifác*

*Žofie* - she heat them, brings warm weather


----------



## vianie

> Žofie - she heat them, brings warm weather


This rule ordinarily varies from year to year. That's why there are a lot of antinomical weather lores for Ice Saints here. These are two best-known ones where Sophie is called Ice Woman: _Sophie confirm Ice Saints and Urban_ (the name in Slovak calendar following four "Ice Saints") _ends off them_. _Sophie drinks wine out._


----------



## Elvus

robin74 said:


> In Polish it's zimni ogrodnicy (literally - cold gardeners) - Pankracy, Serwacy and Bonifacy, just the three of them.
> And then it's "zimna Zośka".


 
I've always heard only a version that sounds _*trzech ogrodników *_('three gardeners'). It depends of a region, perhaps.


----------

